# electricity prices



## richtea (Feb 11, 2008)

I have heard that the EDP are about to band electricity rather that have daytime and nightime rates.
Can anyone elaborate on this as we are about to have electricity installed?
Also does anyone know of a solar company in the Castro Verde Ourique areas or even better how much that would cost to have installed etc to run a 10 x 5 pool as it seems that they take most of the electric?

thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Not heard anything about this, and don't believe to be true, generally reguire 3 phase for a pool that immediately puts up all your electricity costs. You really need one of the dual tariffs with pool etc programmed to run at low cost times.

Solar for a 10m x 5m? pool around 20m of collectors, do you have the space and right location to install, they don't have to be in one run, as the pumps etc will need to run daytime then maybe consider solar PV for that as well.

I've recently bought evacuated tubes in UK because of price difference.


----------

